# Circle cutting



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Lazy Susan..the making of?*

This will definitely be a work in progress and will take a while so bear with me.

This is all very alien to me.

In this blog? I will endeavour to show some jigs I have built to cut and sand perfect circles.

Tool of Choice Is the Bandsaw. While circles can be cut with a router and trammel I find the bandsaw is far quicker. the Jig Is basically an extention table with a sliding dovetail dohicky for adjusting the different radii for larger or smaller circles. I will be making some Lazy Larrys…similar to Susans but made by me…Larry. When I have edge glued some boards into the size required I will set up the cutting jig and hopefully attach some big pics for you all to see. Unfortunately not really ready right now so will have to wait.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Lazy Susan..the making of?*
> 
> This will definitely be a work in progress and will take a while so bear with me.
> 
> ...


Blogs like this which detail a particular construction technique or jig development are always well received. I am looking forward to seeing some more info on this.

By the way becoming comfortable with posting here is a lot like hand cutting dovetails- practice, practice, practice. You are off to a good start!!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Lazy Susan..the making of?*
> 
> This will definitely be a work in progress and will take a while so bear with me.
> 
> ...


Nice post. Can we see pictures of your jigs?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lazy Susan..the making of?*
> 
> This will definitely be a work in progress and will take a while so bear with me.
> 
> ...


Sorry John.
I was going to do some this afternoon but Swmbo has the camera ..went to see new grandson and take some pics.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*About to start*

This weekend I have 5 days off from work so will be starting the Lazy Larry. The timber I have chosen for this is Queensland Maple. I am Dressing a couple of 1×8 s this afternoon and will biscuit join them although this is not really necessary for structural integrity. [ Long grain to long grain] but as an aid to aligning the boards thereby reducing the amount of time required for sanding. I am thinking that size does matter so will be making this one about 27 inches diameter. I am including a teaser. One pic of the JIG. Stand by. As you can see well used!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *About to start*
> 
> This weekend I have 5 days off from work so will be starting the Lazy Larry. The timber I have chosen for this is Queensland Maple. I am Dressing a couple of 1×8 s this afternoon and will biscuit join them although this is not really necessary for structural integrity. [ Long grain to long grain] but as an aid to aligning the boards thereby reducing the amount of time required for sanding. I am thinking that size does matter so will be making this one about 27 inches diameter. I am including a teaser. One pic of the JIG. Stand by. As you can see well used!


OK, I'll move on to the next installment. Thanks for the picture. The jig looks interesting. The hold down looks similar to the one that I use for securing my mortiser and bench grinder to the counter when pull them out of storage to use them.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *About to start*
> 
> This weekend I have 5 days off from work so will be starting the Lazy Larry. The timber I have chosen for this is Queensland Maple. I am Dressing a couple of 1×8 s this afternoon and will biscuit join them although this is not really necessary for structural integrity. [ Long grain to long grain] but as an aid to aligning the boards thereby reducing the amount of time required for sanding. I am thinking that size does matter so will be making this one about 27 inches diameter. I am including a teaser. One pic of the JIG. Stand by. As you can see well used!


This going to very intersesting.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *About to start*
> 
> This weekend I have 5 days off from work so will be starting the Lazy Larry. The timber I have chosen for this is Queensland Maple. I am Dressing a couple of 1×8 s this afternoon and will biscuit join them although this is not really necessary for structural integrity. [ Long grain to long grain] but as an aid to aligning the boards thereby reducing the amount of time required for sanding. I am thinking that size does matter so will be making this one about 27 inches diameter. I am including a teaser. One pic of the JIG. Stand by. As you can see well used!


Hi Larry. As for the use of this jig , It looks like it slides in the miter slot on the band saw. Once you have the radius set, you load a board onto the pilot pin and slide the fixture forward to get the pilot on center of the blade and then turn the board to be cut. Do you clamp the fixture to your band saw table some how once it is is centered to the blade?

thanks, Jim


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Jig Pics*

Here are a few of the pics of the JIG I promised. sorry bout the size, camera settings are skewwiff




























Notice the Dovetail Slide, all cut from one piece. at the end closest to the bandsaw is a 5/16 bolt to use as a pivot and another bolt in a T-nut to secure the slide when you have adjusted the blank to the blade.
You drill a matching hole in the centre of your square blank. mount it on the bolt and spin through the bandsaw blade,. sorry if this is a bit sloppy. and I hope you can make some sort of sense out of it all









T

well next time a few of the Jig in action cutting circles.
TTFN Larry


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Jig Pics*
> 
> Here are a few of the pics of the JIG I promised. sorry bout the size, camera settings are skewwiff
> 
> ...


Yup thats a big jig but it,s better than being too small! Nice and simple, gets the job done. Caboolture,s a nice part of the world by the way. Hope I didn,t wake you on sunday mornings when I was fanging my big Ducati thru there on the way to Maleny!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Jig Pics*
> 
> Here are a few of the pics of the JIG I promised. sorry bout the size, camera settings are skewwiff
> 
> ...


This is interesting. I like the versatility of this jig since it is adjustable for any diameter up to the length of the jig.

Larry, have you ever tried just using a pin as a pivot point rather than the bolt? I was just considering that in some cases you might not want to drill a hole completely through the blank and using a nail as a pivot point would only entail drilling a 1/4" hole in the underside of the blank in order to mount it. This is not as secure an arrangement as you have here but it would yield a circle without a center hole.

Just a thought.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Jig Pics*
> 
> Here are a few of the pics of the JIG I promised. sorry bout the size, camera settings are skewwiff
> 
> ...


I have a circle cutting jig similar to yours. I used a sharpened dry wall screw for the pivit point. I stick the wood down on the point and turn, have used jig for 10 or 12 yrs with no miss happs. I make hundreds of basket bases on it every year.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jig Pics*
> 
> Here are a few of the pics of the JIG I promised. sorry bout the size, camera settings are skewwiff
> 
> ...


Scott sorry wasn't clear about the hole it is only partially drilled into the blank not all the way.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Jig Pics*
> 
> Here are a few of the pics of the JIG I promised. sorry bout the size, camera settings are skewwiff
> 
> ...


Intersesting Jig.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Laminating the blank*

THIS IS OUT OF ORDER SORRY
Should have been part 4 not 5

Got the Maple dressed yesterday and started the lamination process.
I decided a thin accent of purpleheart was the go.. I love the purpleheart .. very few people in Oz using the purpleheart…so used the Incra fence to slice 1/16 inch strips to slip inbetween the maple [ I think the ever so small stripe will highlight the shimmer of the maple.]
So first I glued the PH to the Maple with Titebond II and used bluetape to secure while it dried… the purpleheart is purple on the first board but brown on the cut pieces..[purpleheart will oxidise back to purple with exposure to light]










Then glued up and clamped the pieces and waiting for the glue to dry [ decided not to use bicuits as the pieces fitted well and no slip]









Notice the alternating clamps . so the force is exerted uniformly across the boards and minimum cupping occurs.
Next step drill a partial hole [but not all the way through] on the under side of the blank in the centre [for the bolt on the Jig.] and then after sanding the blank, a quick spin and voile a circle is born. Coming Soon to a bandsaw near you!
Larry


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Laminating the blank*
> 
> THIS IS OUT OF ORDER SORRY
> Should have been part 4 not 5
> ...


Larry, this is looking pretty good. The purple heart accent was an excellent idea. It will add visual interest and color to the maple top.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Laminating the blank*
> 
> THIS IS OUT OF ORDER SORRY
> Should have been part 4 not 5
> ...


i love the idea of the purple heart…did i miss it--what are you making?

matt


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Laminating the blank*
> 
> THIS IS OUT OF ORDER SORRY
> Should have been part 4 not 5
> ...


It is part of the Lazy Susan Circle making blog.. it got lost from the series and now is found…out of order part 5 of the series..sorry for the confusion
Larry


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Laminating the blank*
> 
> THIS IS OUT OF ORDER SORRY
> Should have been part 4 not 5
> ...


Do you find some benefit to gluing and taping the accent strips to the maple rather than just gluing and clamping all the pieces together at once or is it just due to the size of this project ? Too many pieces perhaps , or possible slippage ? The largest Lazy I've made to date was 20" but I didn't have any issues with the glue-up process. I use *Bessey K-Body clamps *on mine. Please let me know your findings on this size project : ) Thanks


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Laminating the blank*
> 
> THIS IS OUT OF ORDER SORRY
> Should have been part 4 not 5
> ...


The k-body clamps are next on the wish list.
I glue up the small strips separately mainly due to slippage and the fact there is a few of the buggers LOL but thats just me and the way I do things
This one is only about the 20" mark [ I decided to make a slightly smaller one this time round ] and the largest was 28" [ have done a few that size but not with the accent stripes]


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Laminating the blank*
> 
> THIS IS OUT OF ORDER SORRY
> Should have been part 4 not 5
> ...


Thanks for the feedback : ) You do great work !


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Laminating the blank*
> 
> THIS IS OUT OF ORDER SORRY
> Should have been part 4 not 5
> ...


Larry,
I realize this is a old blog and I hope you get this comment some how through the majic of the technology.

What is reason for using a 5/16" bolt for a pivot vs. say some thing small like a framing nail, which would be roughly what 1/8th of a inch.
It may sound like a dumb question, just wondering how you decided what you decided.

Thanks in advance, by the way I love your work and decided to venture back in time from before I found your blogs last year or so. I figured they would make for some good reading. And I knew for sure that there would be plenty of knowledge and wisdom that I could pick up along the way. I am never against broadning my depth of knowledge.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Using the jigs*

Hello boys and girls welcome!

Straight to it. The jig and how to use it.










After drilling the partial hole place hole on bolt and adjust the sliding dovetail dohicky until the blank touches the Blade and lock it off. Turn on dust collection and the bandsaw and spin the blank through the blade
Notice the purpleheart has oxidised back to violet.



















and then on to the disc sander jig to remove the bandsaw marks { same principal as the BS jig]










How good does the final Lazy Larry Top look with some oil finish.



















Next the base and how to attach the bearing, stay tuned

Same bat time same bat channel.

Regards Larry


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


Larry, the top look great. The purpleheart accents contrast nicely with the maple. This is going to be a nice piece when it is completed. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


Your BS and Circle Cutting Jig works very well - it cuts pretty clean.
Waiting to see the top assembled.
Good Luck.


----------



## WoodWizard (Jan 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


Hi Larry,

I just found this series of yours, but the pics from the previous installments of the series showing the jig, etc… are no longer available for viewing. Any chance you can repost them or email them over to me at: [email protected]

Much appreciated and thanks for sharing!

Matthew
Austin, Tx


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


Matthew Please forgive me I dun deleted the pics of the jigs on Photobucket by mistake ..all back up now and hopefully will be ok. Thanks for notifying me of the problem and thanks for reading the ramblings of an old saw dust maker.
regards Larry


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


Looks great Larry.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


Hello , do you have a link posted somewhere for the photobucket pix ? Looking forward to the rest of your blog : ) Very nice top here ! Are you planning on easing the edge or making a profile on it ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


I haven't posted a link to photobucket. Is there a problem with the pics here?
As for the edge thought I would Just ease It.. don't want to take too much away from the timber..
Larry


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


The pix here are good . I was referring to your Photobucket comment to Matthew , and I was wondering if there was a link to more pix . Thank you , Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


No Dusty56 no additional pics… regards comment to Matthew, I inadvertently deleted all the pics on photobucket and had to upload 
As you may or may not know to insert pic here you must have a picture hosting site such as flickr or photobucket and then use a direct link to that site.
As to the new post [part6] will be this week when I have more time

cheers Larry


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


10 - 4 good buddy….thank you


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


This is a great series on the jig, Larry, and i like the way the top came out too!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


And I though I would never need maths in real life hey?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the jigs*
> 
> Hello boys and girls welcome!
> 
> ...


Good Larry. The sanding jig is a lot like my bandsaw circle cutting jig. I will have to have some support though on the outboard side. That's easy enough. Thanks again.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Attaching the bearing and base!*

Drill an access hole in the base










Line up the centre of the base using a spacer








Place the bearing over the spacer








Screw the bearing to the base
more next week


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Attaching the bearing and base!*
> 
> Drill an access hole in the base
> 
> ...


Ok keep going, I'm following..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Attaching the bearing and base!*
> 
> Drill an access hole in the base
> 
> ...


Is this a serial blog? tune in next week for the amazing circle cutting jig ) . I certainly will.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Attaching the bearing and base!*
> 
> Drill an access hole in the base
> 
> ...


I would like to see where this ends up.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Attaching the bearing and base!*
> 
> Drill an access hole in the base
> 
> ...


ok larry thanks…I have actually used one just like this…but i only attached the metal piece…i did not attach the smaller wooden circle--this makes much more sense…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Finished*

Finally finished it..

Lots of other things happening in my world at the moment. So will post the last step
.








After attaching the bearing to the base insert a bolt 3/8" in to the centre hole of the base and locate it in the top underneath,.,using the access hole line up and drive screws though the holes to attach the base to the top/.
Just a matter of finishing the top…tung Oil finish for me.,








This concludes this blog.. thank you all for reading it… If you have any requests for a how to blog give me a shout..?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally finished it..
> 
> ...


Nice circle.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Finally finished it..
> 
> ...


"The circle is compete" Star wars….. good job larry


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*

I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
here it is….
.http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


good stuff, and this is one pretty top! what did you finish it with?


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


I like the centering jig.
This makes it look easy and less painstaking.
Your video work is really progressing in leaps and bounds.
Super job ; )

Lisa


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Nice method Larry. It really simplifies the process and ensures a good result. I would do a video, but I'm afraid if anyone saw how I actually worked I would thrown off LJ. Just for clarity I'm only talking about how I work and not how I dress in the shop.LOL


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Nice video Larry, pure magic. You're a surprise sometimes.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Having a base that covers the less than pretty lazy susan bearing makes the product sing.
Nice going, Larry.
I think I should get a couple of cases of that XXXX Gold to keep my thinking up to your level!

d


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


good idea, I may steal it from you.lol


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Very cool. Good info Goose.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Sweet Larry !!! I really like the clean look the cover gives it. Thanks for taking the time to teach us all..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Looks good, Larry.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Jolly good show Larry, but now you'll have to wait until next year to see if you get nominated by the academy or not 
Good job simply and clearly put.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Larry, what about the part where that little screw falls askew into the hole and you have to shake the whole thing to get it out….... or you can't get it out and have to take the whole thing apart and start over…. and your swearing. Did you have to edit about 15 minutes of cursing out of this video?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Fitting the Lazy Larry Bearing*
> 
> I know I have posted this before but it is now on video and for those of you who are not subscribed to my blog
> here it is….
> .http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21


Scott only you and I know the truth….


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*New cutting and sanding jigs ...*

With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig… 
Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…


















The lower part of the sides wraps around the table on the Bandsaw… and on the Disc Sander… using t-nuts and star knobs I attached cleats under the table to hold it in place…


















The material to be cut and sanded it placed on a bolt inserted into a sliding dovetail… another t-nut and star knob are use to hold the sliding centre in place [from underneath].
Turning the star knob pushes the centre up against the two side capturing pieces…









The material is then turned on the bolt… very quick, very simple…








This jig can accommodate circles up to 800 mm… or 32 inches… in diameter..
The sanding jig uses the same principle…









I noticed on the original sanding jig that the circle was sanded on one part of the sandpaper only… so I made the centre slider wider to enable me to insert to bolt at alternative positions to use all the paper…
Next on the list, a Patron Jig and a Curve Cutting Jig..
Any questions or comments… feel free…


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


nice looking jigs degoose


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


hark and bark goose

look's like someones been spiking your drinks
well done

my plan too
soon as my leg get's of it's butt
and starts to work again


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Even your jigs have style!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Hi Larry;

Yeah, that should do it alright.

Nice.

Lee


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Good decision Larry, nice looking jigs. Look forward to seeing the whole new collection.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Let's face it, those are production jigs, and you have to make them much more robust than a jig I might make for the same purpose. Even storage would be a problem for me. That said, they tell us amateurs what it takes to make a robust jig that will stand up to abuse. I have a circle cutting jig for my bandsaw, and it does work, however I don't think it would take much abuse. So thanks for setting the high bar, sometimes the construction of something more robust or flexible influences the plebian jigs we amateurs make.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Very resourceful and you made life easy. The sliding dovetail you constructed is angled at 45 degree. It is same as lathe (machining lathe) compound rest. That is a nice idea that I can copy for my incoming manual thicknesser using portable planer. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Ok Larry the Jigs Up,and there both very good. great job


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Very good!


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Great looking jigs but more important very useful jigs. You should get a lot of work out of these bad boys.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Nice jigs, Larry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


I'm glad you finally got round to making these fine jigs Larry.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Hi Larry.

Here's an idea: cut a slot for the bolt that acts as the center so it can be moved side to side, allowing the use of the entire sanding disk with less trouble changing than the idea you mentioned.

Why is it the more intelligent a wood worker is, the simpler his jigs are? **


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Nice jigs Larry.

I never thaught of making a sanding jig for the disk sander.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


As Emeril Lagasse would say…let's kick it up a notch! Nice work Larry.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


You clever lad Larry


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New cutting and sanding jigs ...*
> 
> With the big clean up and purchase of new equipment, I decided that the old ratty jigs had to go… and I have now built both a cutting jig and a sanding jig…
> Started with some Melamine… and then cut a dado in some Camphor for the sides… this will also help support the material…
> ...


Thanks Larry, Now I have another project on my list.
I wish I could spend full time in my shop.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Arc cutting like Patron does.*

Due to the fact that some of my boards have curves ends … I need to make another jig… this one for cutting arcs… to start with I need to decide how the arc would look… so a test jig was made…

Hole were drilled at various places so the jig can pivot on the bolt in the centre part of the circle cutting jig….. a fence attached and then the distance from the pin to the blade was adjusted to see how the different curves would look..









After several test cuts at different positions and distances…. I found 2 that I liked… I then took accurate measurements of these dimensions and will now make the jig for regular use…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Arc cutting like Patron does.*
> 
> Due to the fact that some of my boards have curves ends … I need to make another jig… this one for cutting arcs… to start with I need to decide how the arc would look… so a test jig was made…
> 
> ...


Clever…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Arc cutting like Patron does.*
> 
> Due to the fact that some of my boards have curves ends … I need to make another jig… this one for cutting arcs… to start with I need to decide how the arc would look… so a test jig was made…
> 
> ...


Good idea Larry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Arc cutting like Patron does.*
> 
> Due to the fact that some of my boards have curves ends … I need to make another jig… this one for cutting arcs… to start with I need to decide how the arc would look… so a test jig was made…
> 
> ...


i've often wondered how he did that stuff

more
more


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Arc cutting like Patron does.*
> 
> Due to the fact that some of my boards have curves ends … I need to make another jig… this one for cutting arcs… to start with I need to decide how the arc would look… so a test jig was made…
> 
> ...


Great idea,Larry.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Arc cutting like Patron does.*
> 
> Due to the fact that some of my boards have curves ends … I need to make another jig… this one for cutting arcs… to start with I need to decide how the arc would look… so a test jig was made…
> 
> ...


Yeah , I think the jog looks much more handsome than the boards !!!,


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*How it works...*

I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02

While I was cutting one arc… well I made a few more boards…









As you can see a teaser for the next project idea…









One for the beer drinkers and one for the recyclers…Keep them out of land fill….The bottle caps that is…..

Me being Green…doing my bit for the environment…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Lookin good Larry, the Mean Green Machine! Must be a machine to put out as many boards as you do ;-))


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Nice jig Larry the baseboard looks a well thought out piece of kit
Trevor


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


well done larry

all you need
is a work force

and you spend your time 
designing
and drinking beer

great upgrades


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


The birth of the beerboard! Congratulations Larry on designing a totally unique product and helping out the environment all in one stroke.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Larry..


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Nice post Larry. You make things look easy!
Ellen


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


You greenie!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Where are the VB caps??
NIce touch on using the caps!!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Getting ready for the golden years i see Larry ….remote controls…lol. Nice jig very slick thanks for the tour…BC


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


looks like it works good


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Well done, Larry!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Good job Larry. As always, well presented with helpful information

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


I can't see it. 
You filmed it on the iPhone, but I can't watch it on my iPhone. 
I'll have to wait until I get home after work.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Let's see….....if you could find a wood grain that looked kinda foamy….............(-:


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


The beer caps are a nice touch.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Oooh remote control dust extraction. I'm jealous.

Good video, Larry. Still don't know if I'm courageous enough to make one though.

Jigs a good 'un. Does exactly what you want it to, nice one mate.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Fantastic Larry!

I expected to see the back side of those Beer plaques… to see Beer Bottles sticking out! LOL

Nice touch!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,

What are the dimensions of that piece you cut in that video?


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *How it works...*
> 
> I think that a short video explains things better than a lot of words… so I made this on my i-Phone. I apologise ahead of time for taking this one handed… but as you can see the jig can be operated safely with one hand on a camera..although it is certainly easier with two hands and no camera….
> 
> ...


Even with "one hand tied behind the camera", you got the job done! Nice work Larry.


----------

